
CIA releases 321 gigabytes of Bin Laden’s digital library - phr4ts
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/cia-releases-321-gigabytes-of-bin-ladens-digital-library-web-cache-crap/
======
tfentonz
For example, some of the copyrighted material being withheld from public
release are the following:

• Where in the World is Osama bin Laden

